# how long will it take to show pregnant belly



## OneEyedWonder (Nov 5, 2012)

About how much time will pass before i will be able to tell if she is pregnant? I mean she spent all day in a cage with other rats and when i got her (2 hours after the expo started) there was only one male in there. Though I've heard thats all it takes....


----------



## OneEyedWonder (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone have advice?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

About a week before expect to see a belly.

Really it does depend on the line, some rats will show 2 weeks before, some the day of. Best way to tell is if your rat doesn't go into heat for over a week. (Ears wiggling, Back arching when touching her, more hyper, if you look her vagina will be swollen, oddly the back arching is the easiest way to tell) If she doesn't go into heat, she's pregnant, if she does, she's not.

Rats can mate in 1 second, though not all do. Often if a rat is not in heat they won't mate, though it isn't impossible. I've heard stories of male and female rats together for months who never had babies.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old is your girl? I assume you mean reptile expo? That probably means an extremely young baby?


----------



## OneEyedWonder (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes at the expo.No just the opposite she is old...I think, I know at the very least full grown adult...her eyes are even dulling in color and she has a tumor. I don't think she sees very well. But she is beautiful =).


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Poor girl, if you have a chance after she has her babies (if she is pregnant) I would get her spayed, actually if she is old enough she has cataracts (what is most likely causing her eyes to dull) and the tumor I would get her an E-spay if your comfortable with that (I'm not) but if she is that old she might have issues giving birth.

Did she have it at the expo? If so that's odd cause I know a lot of people who breed feeders that if they get a tumor (or any other major illnesses that affects them) they'll put them down and Won't use them as snake food.


----------



## OneEyedWonder (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah she did and that is what I had thought as well when i mentioned it to the breeder he said he hadn't seen it even though its about the size of half a ping pong ball...


----------

